# $975 for a SPIDER?!?



## WYSIWYG (Jun 30, 2004)

Ok, I gotta know...

What's the most you've spent for a tarantula?

I've actually gone over $100 after taxes and all, but because it was such
a pretty spider, I couldn't resist.  (As it turns out, she's worth much more
than that as it is a rare species that only a couple other people in the
states have - Pamphobeteus ultramarinus adult female.  If anyone happens to
have a male, she'd like to meet him....)    

Anyway, back to the topic -  I was just browsing through one of my favorite
dealer sites to check for pix and prices, when I found that he was selling some
females in the $600 range.  Up until now, the most I'd ever seen any spider
being advertised for was $450.

But then I saw it.....  a spider priced at $975!!!  My goodness!!  I paid just
a tad more than that for my show cat (Persian) about 13 years ago and I
still have him and ordinary people think THAT was outrageous - but $975 for
a SPIDER!?!

I've seen pix of that species and it just looks like an ordinary B. vagans to
me (though I'm sure it isn't).  For $975, I'd expect a spider that looks like
Kelly Swift's amazing artwork on his website!  

(And no, the $975 tarantula isn't on Kelly's site - just the artwork).  

Wysi


----------



## protheus (Jun 30, 2004)

So far, $35 US for P. regalis. 

Chris


----------



## priZZ (Jun 30, 2004)

So far 95 Euro for X. immanis, subadult female.

But I hope in the near future I'll become a Cyriopagopus spec. "blue"...


----------



## WayneT (Jun 30, 2004)

$175 for a male T. blondi, close to his ultimate molt.  Well worth it, I got a deal, I think.


----------



## Sheri (Jun 30, 2004)

$350 or $375 for a 7" female T blondi
After that:
$149 female H. lividum
$139 G. aureostriata 
$128 C. marshalli
$116 L. parahybana
$109 C. fasciatum 
$100 M. robustom

Holy crap I have spent a lot of money on spiders! And I have 24 more!


----------



## Lopez (Jun 30, 2004)

£80 for a small juvenile Cyriopagopus sp."Blue"


----------



## chuck (Jun 30, 2004)

sheri said:
			
		

> $350 or $375 for a 7" female T blondi
> After that:
> $149 female H. lividum
> $139 G. aureostriata
> ...



DAMN, are those common Canadian prices?  does that include shipping and possible taxes and duties?


----------



## Sheri (Jun 30, 2004)

chuck said:
			
		

> DAMN, are those common Canadian prices?  does that include shipping and possible taxes and duties?


Those are cdn funds, so take off about 30% translating into american currency, and the H. lividum, and T. blondi were both bought at a pet store I know now really over charges. The others are fairly standard pricing, but I order all of mine now from an 0n-line dealer.


----------



## Tarangela (Jun 30, 2004)

$100 for a female 7" T. Blondi 

But if my females are worth the prices to Hoke's site, I have a small gold mine!

A 5" B. smithi for $475?  I have 2 of those, that are guarenteed females


----------



## m@rvin (Jun 30, 2004)

I usually sit and wait for some good offers, but spiders are'nt really expensive here in Denmark. Unless you buy dem from a petstore

This is my most expensive spiders!!  


H.lividum adult female 32$
M.mesomelas 32$
P.regalis (Adult female) 25$
H.minax (The true) Juvenile 32$
H.schmidti Juvenile 25$

All prices are USD


----------



## GoTerps (Jun 30, 2004)

> But then I saw it..... a spider priced at $975!!!


One thing to keep in mind, when you see prices on an adult females like that, is that the specimen is likely the dealers only female of a rare species... basically it's _their_ spider, but if your willing to fork out enough money for it... it's yours!


----------



## Runaway987 (Jun 30, 2004)

Theraphosa Blondi £35 (£42 with shipping)


----------



## Melmoth (Jun 30, 2004)

Adult female B.smithii - £90


----------



## FryLock (Jun 30, 2004)

GoTerps said:
			
		

> One thing to keep in mind, when you see prices on an adult females like that, is that the specimen is likely the dealers only female of a rare species... basically it's _their_ spider, but if your willing to fork out enough money for it... it's yours!


Spot on its there spider but if your willing to pay they will let you have it and buy some more things with the cash, most iv ever payed was £90 for a sub adult female P.sub and she was werf every penny  tho i did let her go a few years later when i had a sell up but will replace her one day, most for a sling £10 or £12 a piece for two T.apophysis.


----------



## L_L (Jun 30, 2004)

The $975-spider is a Brachypelma ruhnaui, right? 
In Germany I paid about $30 for a subadult female.  ;P

My most expensive T' was an adult Xenesthis sp. "blau" female. $110.


----------



## jesses (Jun 30, 2004)

WYSIWYG said:
			
		

> Ok, I gotta know...
> 
> What's the most you've spent for a tarantula?


Around $80 or $100 for an A. Avic that Invertepet sold to me as an A. Metallica


----------



## Chavalon (Jun 30, 2004)

Don't laugh people!, i had no idea on the prices of t's.

My first spider, a G. rosea.. it had a price tag of $35 wich i bought, the most expensive t that i've seen (few people around here consider t's as pets, so there aren't many species for sale) is a B. simithi for $89 (i paid $16 for mine) and a cobalt blue for $78.


----------



## pitbulllady (Jun 30, 2004)

The most I've paid so far for a spider is $120.00 for an adult guaranteed female Avicularia versicolor.  Second highest is $100.00 for an adult guaranteed female Brachypelma smithi, a proven breeder, and a really sweet girl.  I'd be willing to spend more, believe me, if it weren't for stuff like utility bills, phone bills, gasoline for the car(NOT cheap!), food, etc.!

pitbulllady


----------



## Citharischius (Jun 30, 2004)

€ 55,- for a P.regalis Adult female
€ 50,- for a C.crawshayi Adult female 

other ones less than €25,-


----------



## defour (Jun 30, 2004)

WYSIWYG said:
			
		

> I paid just
> a tad more than that for my show cat (Persian) about 13 years ago and I
> still have him and ordinary people think THAT was outrageous - but $975 for
> a SPIDER!?!
> ...


It's all relative, I suppose.  When I read the cat part above, my jaw dropped.  I like cats, just got one in fact, but it wouldn't occur to me to drop a thousand on one (or a tarantula, either).  There are animals I'd pay that much for if I had the spare cash, but it's a short list.  With cats, it's a personality thing for me, and the they've all got that regardless of price.

For "pet purposes" there's not much incentive to spend $975 on a B. ruhnaui, since a smithi fills the bill just as well; what changes the equation is that a decent sized B. ruhnaui clutch could be worth $6000 wholesale.  If a person's got confidence in their T breeding abilities, that ruhnaui could be a bargain.

As for me, the most I've spent was $375, and even if it takes me years to get a sac out of her, that money was well spent.

Steve


----------



## jezzy607 (Jun 30, 2004)

I bought 3 B. klaasi slings for a total of $150.


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Jun 30, 2004)

First, I won't publicly say what the most I have ever spent on a tarantula is. But I will say that I have spiders in my PERSONAL collection that I wouldn't sell for $975 or even more.

Prices on spiders - or anything else - really are meaningless. What's worth $975 to you may be worth $50 to me and vice versa. A price is only truly quanitifiable at a certain exact moment in time - when a transaction occurs. As Steve correctly pointed out if successfully bred the $975 could return thousands of dollars and is then - at that exact moment in time - well worth the $975 investment. But successful breeding is the exception, not the rule, so that same $975 price could be ridiculous - especially at the exact moment in time that the spider dies.

An extension of the "exact moment in time" concept is being in the "right place at the right time". For example, I know a popular member of these boards was able to purchase a female of the same size and species as one that is listed on the same price list for $925 for only $90! She saw it at a show with the molt still in the container that proved it female at the insanely low price that she paid. If I had seen the same spider first and it was unmarked as to price I may have inquired what the selling price was. If the seller would have said "what will you offer" I might have said $200. At that exact moment in time it would have been worth $200, not $90 and not $925.


----------



## TobusRex (Jun 30, 2004)

I bet the spider would outlive the cat by 10 years. So which is REALLY the better value?


----------



## Ryan Bridgman (Jun 30, 2004)

Most expensiv I've paid for is £85 for a sub-adult B Smithi. Most expensive I've seen is £200 for an Atrax Robustus (Sydney Funnel Web Spider) although I can't believe anybody wants to buy that in the UK!


----------



## Joe1968 (Jun 30, 2004)

$975!!!  wow, i thought the P. metalica was the most expensive which is going for $450.

well i'm cheap, the most expensive i bought was for bunch of $30 slings. i rather buy nice cheap but plenty.


----------



## Tony (Jun 30, 2004)

Cmon Joe
$450 is for mere spiderling. John's great and all, but those are silly prices. I think  he doesnt sell many (esp vs the hobby as a whole) at those prices. If he had an adult metallica, it would be $3000. Go figure. $350 for a wc blondi? You dont wanna know wholesale on those and you can even buy good sized wc's from regal for $75 retail..No, you'd have to be a newbie to pay those prices. I will sell my Aphono err brachypelma ruhnai female for $500 if someone is fool enough to buy it....But not my Klaasi, as I have a male close to adulthood. If you have a clutch of ruhanui babies, expect to get about $3-$5 wholesale as a group. I was qouted $3 ("maybe $5) for the versi babies right before they went bad. Sh** at that price I might as well goto to boards or give em to friends.....This hobby needs a good dose of reality, and less of obsession. Give things time and stop wanting the hot new spider and things will come down, this hobby is getting too gdam pricey.
T


----------



## Ker (Jun 30, 2004)

People pay for what they want.. I am the perfect example:

$450.00 pool cue/ $300.00 car

I cry over spending $30.00 on sneakers but I dropped $600.00 on a pair of riding boots to walk through horse poo in.  

My Goliath Pinkfoot was the most expensive at $65.00, but she wasnt my best deal, and I have gotten several spiders worth twice that at least for rediculously low prices, so  I wont complain.


----------



## TobusRex (Jun 30, 2004)

Try $15000 on a motorcycle ker.


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Jun 30, 2004)

the most expensive? hmm probably $42 for my female h.lividium...

personally i couldn't see myself ever spending much over $70 at most for a spider, even if it was something i really wanted.  slings are a much better deal than full grown spiders, you just have to learn to be patient.


----------



## Ker (Jun 30, 2004)

Again , its all in what you love the most.  I happen to have a $1000 horse that I ride with a $2400 saddle.. people at these shops are theives by the way!!, but my cheap little horse is parked next to one that was purchased six months ago for an amount that I would have to save for the next 400 yrs to afford.. a nice healthy $130,000.  
Would I spend a thousand on a t.. yup, but it would have to be the ONE that I am looking for, and nothing less. I cant imagine going to the barn and telling them that a spider cost as much as my horse, I would never live it down !!


----------



## Hogge2k (Jun 30, 2004)

From what I can see we europeans are quite lucky, I haven't spent more than €50 (adult female L.Parahybana, hm, not cheap but I thought it was a fair deal). I bought 3 CB T.Blondis for €10 a piece (2 females and 1 male).


----------



## Wolfchan (Jun 30, 2004)

My only T is my G. Rosea and she was free.


----------



## Zombie (Jun 30, 2004)

WYSIWYG said:
			
		

> Anyway, back to the topic -  I was just browsing through one of my favorite
> dealer sites to check for pix and prices, when I found that he was selling some
> females in the $600 range.  Up until now, the most I'd ever seen any spider
> being advertised for was $450.
> ...


(raises right right hand, sans pinky)

Guilty as charged.
I believe you are refering to our female _B. ruhnaui_.
http://www.e-spiderworld.com/gallery/pages/Brachypelma%20ruhnaui%20F.htm 
Sometimes we get a female in, or in this case, grow one up and do not want to get rid of it, either due to sentimental reasons, or for breeding purposes. So we will price it to keep it in our collection...

Eric
www.e-spiderworld.com


----------



## Randomosity (Jun 30, 2004)

$40 USD for a B. smithii (pretty sure it's a female)


----------



## Rourke (Jun 30, 2004)

zombieagogo said:
			
		

> Sometimes we get a female in, or in this case, grow one up and do not want to get rid of it, either due to sentimental reasons, or for breeding purposes. So we will price it outrageously to keep it in our collection...
> 
> Eric
> www.e-spiderworld.com


Here's a thought:  NOT FOR SALE


----------



## spidergoddess (Jun 30, 2004)

$60. for a 1/4" B. klaasi sling, plus shipping. Of course, had to order other slings at the same time to soften the cost of shipping... hehehe

OTOH, I paid $100. for a group of five 10 gal. aquariums containing: 5" T. blondi, 3" A. avic, 2.5" B. smithi, 4" "Stripeknee", and a juvenile male G. rosea. Pet shop was going out of business and no one else on this island buys spiders, so they called me.

Had previously gotten (from the same place) two B. smithi females, 3.5" for $100. - believe they had been priced at $100. each, but after time passed, store owner accepted my offer of two-for-one pricing.


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Jun 30, 2004)

"Here's a thought: NOT FOR SALE"

if you can get some sucker to pay for it then by all means go for it.


----------



## WYSIWYG (Jun 30, 2004)

*Value - Cats vs Spiders*



			
				TobusRex said:
			
		

> I bet the spider would outlive the cat by 10 years. So which is REALLY the better value?


It depends on how you look at it.  The cat was a male and I had intended to
Grand him (which I did) and stud him out (which I didn't do much, but some).

He did produce a $1500 Persian that outdid his father in the show ring, even scoring a National Win as 42nd Best Cat in the year he was being shown.  He
went on to produce a nice quality female, though in the end, I ended up neutering both males and keeping them as household pets.  The father is 14
years old now.  The son will be 12 at the end of next month.  

I think when you figure most spider breedings are NOT successful, you're
much less likely to get your money back on a $975 spider than you are on a
sucessfully getting kittens out of a cat.

I wouldn't sell cats for ANY amount of money!  They're my kids!  

Wysi


----------



## WYSIWYG (Jun 30, 2004)

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> Here's a thought:  NOT FOR SALE


I was thinking of something like that, but I guess the main thing is...if you
don't really want to sell it, why even have it on the price list in the first
place?  When I want to trade/sell spiders, I don't list the ones I want to keep
in my collection for ANY amount of money!  

Wysi


----------



## RoseHair (Jun 30, 2004)

The most i spent was $12 dollars for my G. Rosea.


----------



## Rourke (Jun 30, 2004)

WYSIWYG said:
			
		

> I was thinking of something like that, but I guess the main thing is...if you
> don't really want to sell it, why even have it on the price list in the first
> place?  When I want to trade/sell spiders, I don't list the ones I want to keep
> in my collection for ANY amount of money!
> ...


Exactly what I was thinking!  But who's to say that's the correct way of looking at it?  I have a whole bunch of stuff which I definitely want to keep (spiders, tools, kids).  Maybe I should publish a pricelist though, and attach really really high prices to each of them.  Whaddya think??


----------



## Tony (Jul 1, 2004)

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> Here's a thought:  NOT FOR SALE


Excellent point, but it doesnt do anything in terms of exciting the masses for a mere $50 spiderling of same, does it?
BTW a frined picked up a 6" female immanis for $200, said it was posted recently somewhere. I missed that one. So that means at this point in time they are going for $200  
T

( I have several of the spiders hoke lists at $400-$1000 and frankly probably couldnt bring myself to part with them even at his price.)


----------



## LPacker79 (Jul 1, 2004)

The most I've paid for any spider would end up being a tie between a 3" female T. plumipes and a 3" female T. latipes. Both cost me $250. I was told I was crazy for buying them, but at the time I could think of nothing I wanted more. I wouldn't sell them (or any of my Taps) for any price.


----------



## spidergoddess (Jul 1, 2004)

WYSIWYG said:
			
		

> I wouldn't sell cats for ANY amount of money!  They're my kids!
> Wysi


 I wouldn't breed or buy 'em, either. The numbers of unwanted homeless cats (purebreds included) are staggering. But do agree, no price would be high enough for any of my animal shelter "unadoptable" ferals and crazies.

One reason I have spiders is to soothe the frustration of being unable to house additional cats. Must do something to quench my lust for life.


----------



## Pterinochilus (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi !

I never like to pay much for my Tarantulas ( there are no standard prices ). 
If they are to expensive I just don't buy them, thats the way to keep it cheap. My most Expensive tarantula was a €30,- Sub Adult Nhandu Colloratovillosum. Other spiders I bought at the last fair/convention were:

Stromatopelma Calceata - rather big spiderling €6,- 
Eucratoscelus Pachypus - Sub-Adult €20,-
Haplopelma Albostriatum - Small Sub-Adult €10,-
Selenocosmia peerboomi - spiderlings €2,- each.
Citharischius Crawshayi - spiderlings €2,- each.
Psalmopoeus Cambridgei - spiderlings big €3,- each.
Pterinochilus Lugardi/Harpactira Tigrina - Sub-Adult €20,-
Pterinochilus Murinius RCF - Sub-Adult €10,- 
Chilobrachys Huahini - Beautiful Sub-adult only €8,-  
Ceratogyrus Bechuanicus - Big Juvenile €12,- ( A bit expensive for a C.Bechuanicus    ) 
-- That's what I like about Europe  ;P 

Greets
Tom.


----------



## RichardDegville (Jul 1, 2004)

£460 Cyriopagopus spec. "blue"... 2 males 3 females  :}


----------



## bluerich74 (Jul 1, 2004)

$50 for a subadult female P.Rufilata.


----------



## mick (Jul 1, 2004)

The most I ever paid for a T is 150.00 CDN. for a 9+ inch T blondi Female.  
But I do want a P.Metallica...who knows... :? 

Mick


----------



## Lea (Jul 1, 2004)

Around 700 Finnish marks (about 120 euros) for my first spider, adult female B. smithi.

And comparing prices to petshops - it was cheap! They can ask even 300 euros for nonsexed, mediumsized Brachypelma. 100 euros is common for unsexed G. rosea.

Finland is such a periferia. Luckily we are part of EU, so ordering for example from France and Germany is easy. And extremely affordable. Internet rules!


----------



## Rourke (Jul 1, 2004)

monantony said:
			
		

> Excellent point, but it doesnt do anything in terms of exciting the masses for a mere $50 spiderling of same, does it?
> B


I see your point, Tony!  I didn't think that one through far enough, from a purely capitalistic perspective!


----------



## senor ocho (Jul 1, 2004)

It's all relative anyway with regards to pricing. As much as the masses would love to tool around in Jaguars, Ferraris, and Bentleys, it's just not feasible. They're high for what they are-mean machines and luxury at a premium. So, the vast majority of us opt for the middle of the road Chevys, Fords, and Hondas more within our budgets. This parallels the perceived high costs for many Ts. Those who can afford them, hey God bless them all the way. For those of us who can't(hey, me too!), well, capitalism often breeds incredulism. 
-chris
www.krazy8sinvertebrates.com


----------



## Channel Xero (Jul 2, 2004)

Ive seen a kid pay 1000 american dollars for a female poecilotheria metallica


----------



## Tony (Jul 2, 2004)

was he local kid, a friend? did he dump soon thereafter for half?
inquiring partial minds want to know 
T


----------



## NYbirdEater (Jul 2, 2004)

sheri said:
			
		

> Those are cdn funds, so take off about 30% translating into american currency, and the H. lividum, and T. blondi were both bought at a pet store I know now really over charges. The others are fairly standard pricing, but I order all of mine now from an 0n-line dealer.


I need to move to Canada  I hate NY when it comes to T's. Only rosehairs and I found 1 store that has a pinktoe once in a while. I would have 3 simultaneous heart attacks if I walked into the petstore and saw a T blondi for sale. I'm still stuck doing the mail order thing.

One thing I can't figure is the high price of certain T's who have thousands of spiderlings and are "easy" to breed, or so they say. One example I can think of is L parahybana. I got mine (2.5-3") I think for $120 :? which seemed like a lot. I feel I got every pennies worth, as far as for how much I love the T and the fact it is female, but then after reading how fast they grow and how many offspring they have, something is definitely wrong. 

Without naming the dealer, I can say that they do have the healthiest most  active specimens I've seen and spend an inordinate amount of time answering questions for people so that can be factored in, but most dealers seem to charge about the same, unless a collector happens to sell off his own and then they're dirt cheap. Besides, these things aren't being raised on filet mignon and caviar, and the last time I checked 1,000 crickets cost about $15. So what's the deal here? or lack of one of one for that matter...

If there is high supply and high demand things should balance out.


----------



## Swifty (Jul 2, 2004)

Channel Xero said:
			
		

> Ive seen a kid pay 1000 american dollars for a female poecilotheria metallica


hmmm...because I sold a 3" female for exactly that, $1000.....wish I had her back!


----------



## Ker (Jul 2, 2004)

Hmm.. I have heard the story of the "kid" that paid a grand for the pokie..small world


----------



## Channel Xero (Jul 2, 2004)

Swifty said:
			
		

> hmmm...because I sold a 3" female for exactly that, $1000.....wish I had her back!


Yes Swifty, me and 2 of my friends met you at the Burmingham Dixie show one time. We used to have silly lil spider parties in Nashville, and that kid would show up and insult us with offers. After the metallica, no ones heard from him since.


----------



## Channel Xero (Jul 2, 2004)

Ker said:
			
		

> Hmm.. I have heard the story of the "kid" that paid a grand for the pokie..small world


Even smaller world,.. Ive heard of someone trying to by my auerostriata, because a "friend" had an aciently old male they were wanting to breed, but then decided to act ridiculous when the someone didnt want to buy it at an outrageously high price.


----------



## rteg (Jul 2, 2004)

I got 
A.geniculata
L.parahybana
P.murinus 
for 33 euros


----------



## Mikey_G.Rosea (Jul 2, 2004)

$12.99 for a Grommostola rosea.


----------



## Arachnoking (Jul 2, 2004)

Lets see some pics of your Cyriopagopus sp "blue" if u have them Rich.


----------



## G_Wright (Jul 2, 2004)

Yeah me too


----------



## Stagger-Lee (Jul 2, 2004)

Swifty said:
			
		

> hmmm...because I sold a 3" female for exactly that, $1000.....wish I had her back!


Kelly what were you thinking  
if someones willing to pay $1000 for a spider its not worth selling unless its a male and no adult females are available


----------



## Tescos (Jul 2, 2004)

G_Wright said:
			
		

> Yeah me too


Yea and me,considering unsexed slings were going for 80 quid each at the bts show for the first time (I think).
So whats hes saying is he got 5 sexed spiders for 92 pounds each! (460 /5 =92)!
Now thats a real bargain and they most likely are a good size as I know of very few people who sex their spiderlings (there are some people though).

This brings back funny memories :?  ;P


----------



## G_Wright (Jul 2, 2004)

Tescos said:
			
		

> Yea and me,considering unsexed slings were going for 80 quid each at the bts show for the first time (I think).
> So whats hes saying is he got 5 sexed spiders for 92 pounds each! (460 /5 =92)!
> Now thats a real bargain and they most likely are a good size as I know of very few people who sex their spiderlings (there are some people though).
> 
> This brings back funny memories :?  ;P



LOL


----------



## Swifty (Jul 2, 2004)

Stagger-Lee said:
			
		

> Kelly what were you thinking
> if someones willing to pay $1000 for a spider its not worth selling unless its a male and no adult females are available


Umm, ok Mike :?  I'd never pull something like selling a male for that price, unless they wanted a male? .
Don't worry though, Swifty has back ups   You must have missed the P. metallica breeding thread?


----------



## Phalagorn (Jul 2, 2004)

The most expensive tarantulas I bought is:
Poecilotheria metllica (spiderling) - 200 € 
Poecilotheria subfisca (adult female) - 250 €


----------



## Arachnoking (Jul 3, 2004)

Lets see some pictures Rich of the "Sexed" Cyriopagopus "Blue " sp from singapore. Im surprised u got them so cheap considering that unsexed spiderlings at the BTS show were £80 each and Alvin was saying that there were no adults for sale. seems to good to be true but anyhow im sure there are lots of people here who would like to see some pictures of the magnificent beasts.


----------



## G_Wright (Jul 3, 2004)

Yeah dean thats what I herd too


----------



## Arachnoking (Jul 3, 2004)

According to this quote from your site Rich u have not even seen one of these spiders yet so how have you managed to get some all of  sudden for trades?

Quoted as saying..   To be honest with you I have no clue the best people to ask regarding this sp would be Volker von worth,Rick C West, Mark Pennell or Andrew smith
im looking forward to loaning a type specimen of this sp so I can have a good look at it in relation to my thorelli/schiodtei but until adults are available for studie I couldent even tell you if it has any synonymies? or is it a gen.et.sp.? 

I know what im thinking but ill let someone else say it. Prove us wrong rich and lets c some pics.


----------



## Arachnoking (Jul 3, 2004)

heres some pics of one of my juvenile Cyriopagopus sp "blue" from singapore. mine are the top 2 photos just after a shed. sorry i had to post a link as im having probs posting pics on here.

http://tatantulas.1.forumer.com/index.php?showtopic=843


----------



## Arachnoking (Jul 3, 2004)

Rich, i would like to trade for P.metalica but want to see pics first to make sure they r the real deal


----------



## defour (Jul 3, 2004)

WYSIWYG said:
			
		

> I wouldn't sell cats for ANY amount of money!  They're my kids!


Exactly.  One of the most common questions I get from non-invert people is "why?", especially after they know how much T's can cost.  They look at the value of a pet from the "personality" perspective: they can interact with a cat or dog almost as if it's human, and that's why they like them.  Tarantulas appear to them to barely be alive, and so have no value.  

Sure, a T might outlive a cat by a big margin, but the quality of the years is totally different, which is why valuation based on lifespan is invalid.  I love all my animals and have T's I would only sell for thousands of dollars, but you couldn't buy my (monetarily worthless) cat for any amount.

Steve


----------



## G_Wright (Jul 3, 2004)

the most I paid for a T was £80


----------



## Stagger-Lee (Jul 3, 2004)

Swifty said:
			
		

> Umm, ok Mike :?  I'd never pull something like selling a male for that price, unless they wanted a male? .
> Don't worry though, Swifty has back ups   You must have missed the P. metallica breeding thread?


thats good i have no idea how many adults/ large immatures are around totally missed the thread havent been aroudn much the past year


----------



## WYSIWYG (Jul 3, 2004)

*Sexing Slings?!?*



			
				Tescos said:
			
		

> Yea and me,considering unsexed slings were going for 80 quid each at the bts show for the first time (I think).
> So whats hes saying is he got 5 sexed spiders for 92 pounds each! (460 /5 =92)!
> Now thats a real bargain and they most likely are a good size as I know of very few people who sex their spiderlings (there are some people though).
> 
> This brings back funny memories :?  ;P


Ok, how does one sex a sling??  (This could start a whole new thread)!

I know how to sex a spider, but sexing a sling?  I always thought critters
had to be at least 3 inches before they could be accurately sexed and by
then, they're usually no longer considered to be "slings"  

Wysi


----------



## Arachnoking (Jul 4, 2004)

Come on Rich. i dont know about anyone else on here but im waiting to see the pics of your Cyriopagopus sp "Blue" from singapore. IF u have them share some pics so that we can all see these lovely spiders.


----------



## G_Wright (Jul 4, 2004)

Arachnoking said:
			
		

> Come on Rich. i dont know about anyone else on here but im waiting to see the pics of your Cyriopagopus sp "Blue" from singapore. IF u have them share some pics so that we can all see these lovely spiders.


I'd love to see them too the ones at the BTS were stunning I wish I bought a couple now. The adult was stunning much better than P metallica. 

Come on I wana see the pics. "PLEASE"


----------



## Mattyb (Jul 4, 2004)

WayneT said:
			
		

> $175 for a male T. blondi, close to his ultimate molt.  Well worth it, I got a deal, I think.




No not a good deal....i got my female T.Blondi for $120

why would you spend $175 on a spider that will only prolly live 3 years if that?


----------



## bodc21 (Jul 4, 2004)

$450.00 p.metallica


----------



## Tescos (Jul 4, 2004)

WYSIWYG said:
			
		

> Ok, how does one sex a sling??  (This could start a whole new thread)!
> 
> I know how to sex a spider, but sexing a sling?  I always thought critters
> had to be at least 3 inches before they could be accurately sexed and by
> ...


You can sex a tarantula from its cast skin (in most species) from the 5th moult onwards,sometimes from the 4th. You will most likely need a microscope for this though. Its not the easyist thing to do but with practice it can be done. I do this myself following the rules set out by Kathleen And John Hancock. A good book/manual to look out for is called -
-Sex Determination of Immature Theraphosid Spiders From Their Cast Skins.

There is infact a course that is ran by the BTS where you will recieved this book as part of the course.If sexing tarantulas intrests you,then this may well be worth looking up!
Hope this helps.


----------



## RichardDegville (Jul 13, 2004)

As requested  :} 


Cyriopagopus sp blue














Cyriopagopus sp "Lampropelma" type







video clips and more photos of these species will be available via my website


----------



## deifiler (Jul 13, 2004)

Call me a stuident, but some of you people could do with learning some 'money-sense'...

The most I've paid was £50 including shipping for an adult female Megaphobema velvetosoma; the most for a spiderling was £8 for a Poecilotheria ornata that seems to be a regalis... Hmmm.


----------



## FryLock (Jul 13, 2004)

deifiler said:
			
		

> Call me a stuident, but some of you people could do with learning some 'money-sense'...
> 
> The most I've paid was £50 including shipping for an adult female Megaphobema velvetosoma; the most for a spiderling was £8 for a Poecilotheria ornata that seems to be a regalis... Hmmm.


Dan you know for a student your wise beyond your years


----------



## Tescos (Jul 13, 2004)

Ah at last a pic


----------



## Lopez (Jul 13, 2004)

RichardDegville said:
			
		

> Cyriopagopus sp "Lampropelma" type


WTF is that Rich  :?


----------



## leo3375 (Jul 13, 2004)

I just paid $75 for a G. pulchra. The reptile shop I got it at (the same place I got my G. rosea) has Chacos (one a sexually mature, freshly-molted male) for $125.


----------



## DiSTuRBeD (Jul 13, 2004)

2 euro for a B. smithi spiderling

Grtz
DiS ;P


----------



## RichardDegville (Jul 13, 2004)

Lopez said:
			
		

> WTF is that Rich  :?


LOL@ Leon 
thats that
clickme 
its the main runner for Lampropelma violaceopes the 'Cyriopagopus sp'
Jeremy Huff and Rick C West discovered 6 years ago on a mountain range in malaysia

I'm positive it's what Abraham
wrongly placed in the genus Lampropelma and described in 1924 as 
'violaceopes' (RCW)

looks nothing like the adult huh? mind you nor do the "blue"

Flash is a bit bright ill take a daylight pic tomorrow


----------



## webspinner (Jul 13, 2004)

O.K. I understand that some people are willing to pay  $975 for a T, but are we really so desperate wouldn't you rather pay $30 for the same sp. when they are out there? With the balance of the money you can buy a few more T's plus food for them. Be SMART SHOPPER.


----------



## RichardDegville (Jul 13, 2004)

Thing is mate like anything in life you get what you pay for and if you have kept most of the tarantulas in the hobby some thing new is a breath of fresh air and a possible future breeding project


----------



## Tony (Jul 13, 2004)

Indeed , you do get what you paid for. However, liken it to paying an arm and a leg at one supermarket when if you take the time to nose around, even for a rare adult female Klaasi you WILL find one for alot less than $975. It's only priced like that because its very dear to it's owner and doesnt really represent the markets value. Hell if someone offered me $600 for mine, I'd sell it right there. Then I would poke around for a few months and pick one up for less.
T


----------



## RichardDegville (Jul 14, 2004)

Well I can see your point but I dought if you would but certain sp you just wont get cheaply as there are only a few in the hobby around the world


----------



## deifiler (Jul 14, 2004)

With such expensive species though, in adulthood surely it's better to sell on the adult and have it decease in the posession of someone else than to lose such an expensive species? You can make the money back and invest in several spiderlings/juveniles of the same species, thus replenishing your collection.

My new approach is seemingly to sell on the adults I don't intend on breeding as and when I get a smaller specimen of the species to essentially 'fill its boots'.

I think the phrase "You reap what you sow" is rather applicable; "high priced investments mean high priced future sales"

Cheers Frylock!


----------



## FryLock (Jul 14, 2004)

deifiler said:
			
		

> With such expensive species though, in adulthood surely it's better to sell on the adult and have it decease in the posession of someone else than to lose such an expensive species? You can make the money back and invest in several spiderlings/juveniles of the same species, thus replenishing your collection.


Yes if you lack any males as you may well do if its a very rare species, let someone else have it has a collectors animal (i have done this both ways)




			
				deifiler said:
			
		

> I think the phrase "You reap what you sow" is rather applicable; "high priced investments mean high priced future sales"


Yes Dan you have to "Speculate to Accumulate" but the thing with livestock is added to the risk of death of your stock before the "Accimulate" bit comes around you also have to remember this,

The exotic trade tends to be a bit like pyramid selling at the top we have those pioneers who collect new species then introduce the new animals to joe public or get the first breeding’s with species that are being imported in the pet trade but are hard to get up and running they will get the premium price (which they will set), then the are the early adopters who pay the premium price and “get on” the ladder so to speak before the rest of us they will sell there offspring for a little less then the they paid, after they have been selling too then the price tends to drop sharply as more and more ppl own and breed them.


----------



## RichardDegville (Jul 14, 2004)

deifiler said:
			
		

> With such expensive species though, in adulthood surely it's better to sell on the adult and have it decease in the posession of someone else than to lose such an expensive species? You can make the money back and invest in several spiderlings/juveniles of the same species, thus replenishing your collection.
> 
> My new approach is seemingly to sell on the adults I don't intend on breeding as and when I get a smaller specimen of the species to essentially 'fill its boots'.
> 
> ...


I guess theers logic in that but from a breeders point of view why not invest in exspensive spiderlings grow them on breed them make back your initial investment and buy spiderlings of another rare sp and repeat the process this way you will always have the more desirable sp and a notch on your belt for breeding them


----------



## Catherine (Jul 15, 2004)

The most I've ever paid was for my adult female B vagans. She was £30. including her tank and heat mat and all the tank stuff. Bargain, she's a stunner! Generally, I buy slings and raise them, I find it much more rewarding. But I'm always on the look for more!


----------



## MyNameHere (Jul 17, 2004)

*big spender in Shelob's Lair*

The only T's I have are my 3 A. versi slings.  I paid $50 for the lot of them, including shipping. Ok, I ordered 2 at 3/4" LS and one was a freebie, but I effectively paid $50 for the lot of them.  I'm pleased since in my area G. roseas w/3"-4" LS sell for $13 in my area.  Anyway, I feel like I got a smashing deal.


----------



## tarantulakeeper (Jul 20, 2004)

monantony said:
			
		

> ...even for a rare adult female Klaasi you WILL find one for alot less than $975. It's only priced like that because its very dear to it's owner and doesnt really represent the markets value. Hell if someone offered me $600 for mine, I'd sell it right there. Then I would poke around for a few months and pick one up for less.
> T


I'll sell you mine, Tony, for $590.  Let me know.      John


----------



## RazorRipley (Jul 20, 2004)

It sickens me that there are people willing to charge others 975 for a spider, and act as if theyre just helping a hobbyist out, especially when it is a reputable dealer... Thats highway robbery, and unfortunately we really have to watch out for stuff like that. Fortunately the dealer I get mine through is always very fair with pricing.


----------



## Mister Internet (Jul 20, 2004)

Are the concepts of "THEY PRICED IT THAT WAY BECAUSE THEY DON'T REALLY WANT TO SELL IT" and "YOU HAVE EVERY RIGHT TO NOT PAY THAT AMOUNT OF MONEY" entirely escaping people??

Who, exactly, is putting a gun to your head and forcing you to pay $975 for a spider?  You WILL NOT find better quality animals than Hoke's, and at no time did anyone associated with e-spiderworld say that they priced it that way to "help hobbyists out".  Where are you coming up with all that?



			
				RazorRipley said:
			
		

> It sickens me that there are people willing to charge others 975 for a spider, and act as if theyre just helping a hobbyist out, especially when it is a reputable dealer... Thats highway robbery, and unfortunately we really have to watch out for stuff like that. Fortunately the dealer I get mine through is always very fair with pricing.


----------



## Mendi (Jul 20, 2004)

Mister Internet said:
			
		

> Are the concepts of "THEY PRICED IT THAT WAY BECAUSE THEY DON'T REALLY WANT TO SELL IT" and "YOU HAVE EVERY RIGHT TO NOT PAY THAT AMOUNT OF MONEY" entirely escaping people??
> 
> Who, exactly, is putting a gun to your head and forcing you to pay $975 for a spider?  You WILL NOT find better quality animals than Hoke's, and at no time did anyone associated with e-spiderworld say that they priced it that way to "help hobbyists out".  Where are you coming up with all that?


I agree. And so what! How many of you have something, T or not that you really don't want to sell, though for a "price" you would sell it

I've gotten many sexed female Ts from John and have no hessitations about doing it again. One thing, he can supply you with molt and other records he keeps on them, they are long term captives and you don't have to worry about some alien creature immerging from your T in the next month or two. And, isn't this just about double the price of the P.metallica slings. I know several out there have bought more than 2 of these slings. Personally, if I wanted an adult B.klassi female and had the money, I would get it. Are not the chances better on a mature T living and being bred, than all the variables that go into raising any sling to maturity

But this is senseless to argue the prices, it's simple as 1,2,3... If you want something bad enough, you will either pay the price or you won't. There is also nothing wrong with listing females you would prefer not to sell at higher prices. Gives you the immediate clue that they don't really want to sell them, but does let you know what they have on hand that will be open to 50/50 splits with your mature males. I can't think of many more experienced hands to send my prized males to for a better than average chance of a successful mating

*pssss...*_I've got a few mature females that I would be very hard pressed before selling them lower than $500 myself, maybe bankruptcy court and then you're still looking at $300-350... Understanding a little more how it works_


----------



## Zombie (Jul 20, 2004)

RazorRipley said:
			
		

> It sickens me that there are people willing to charge others 975 for a spider, and act as if theyre just helping a hobbyist out, especially when it is a reputable dealer... Thats highway robbery, and unfortunately we really have to watch out for stuff like that. Fortunately the dealer I get mine through is always very fair with pricing.


I'de like to think that unfair pricing, under-quality merchandise and outright misrepresentation are the tools of "highway robbery", none of which are employed by either John or myself.
Yes, I would agree that $975 for a 5 1/2 inch female _B. ruhnaui_ is a high price. Which is precisely why we priced it as such. We would prefer to keep her in our collection and breed her out, which would allow us to sell spiderlings at market value. But if someone wishes (wishes being the operative word, as opposed to forced) to buy her, they can.
Either John or myself would be the first to suggest to anyone calling or emailing us about her to look around for a less expensive female.


----------



## mick (Jul 20, 2004)

150.00 Cdn. for a 9.5 inch T.Blondi. I was happy.  


Mick


----------



## manville (Jul 20, 2004)

mick said:
			
		

> 150.00 Cdn. for a 9.5 inch T.Blondi. I was happy.
> 
> 
> Mick


That is a really good deal. I need to find that deal.


----------



## RazorRipley (Jul 20, 2004)

Mister Internet said:
			
		

> Are the concepts of "THEY PRICED IT THAT WAY BECAUSE THEY DON'T REALLY WANT TO SELL IT" and "YOU HAVE EVERY RIGHT TO NOT PAY THAT AMOUNT OF MONEY" entirely escaping people??
> 
> Who, exactly, is putting a gun to your head and forcing you to pay $975 for a spider?  You WILL NOT find better quality animals than Hoke's, and at no time did anyone associated with e-spiderworld say that they priced it that way to "help hobbyists out".  Where are you coming up with all that?


First thing I will address with this quote is; Who is they? I said it sickens me when "people" meaning one of 6 billion inhabitants of our planet. Please do not force your assumptions on me. If I was speaking about someone in general I would of stated that person or persons. and secondly, Why are you tying to put a barrier between me and "Hokes". I dont recall mentioning this person or any other particular anywhere in my original post. I simply said I dont appreciate people charging ridiculous prices. I dont care one flick about what the motivation is, nor do I care to be introduced to the people doing it. Next time you choose to misquote me, and attack my opinions, please do so in PM. Thank you


----------



## Zombie (Jul 20, 2004)

RazorRipley said:
			
		

> First thing I will address with this quote is; Who is they? I said it sickens me when "people" meaning one of 6 billion inhabitants of our planet. Please do not force your assumptions on me. If I was speaking about someone in general I would of stated that person or persons. and secondly, Why are you tying to put a barrier between me and "Hokes". I dont recall mentioning this person or any other particular anywhere in my original post. I simply said I dont appreciate people charging ridiculous prices. I dont care one flick about what the motivation is, nor do I care to be introduced to the people doing it. Next time you choose to misquote me, and attack my opinions, please do so in PM. Thank you


Who is misquoting you?



			
				RazorRipley said:
			
		

> It sickens me that there are people willing to charge others 975 for a spider, and act as if theyre just helping a hobbyist out, especially when it is a reputable dealer...


You did mention us in your original post.
Your entitled to your opinion, but don't attempt to deny it.


----------



## Henry Kane (Jul 20, 2004)

The 900someodd$ spider in question is for sale at ESpiderworld isn't it? That definitely narrows it down below "one of however million inhabitants of this planet" a bit. In fact, it narrows it down to one business. How were you misquoted? Don't rile the bees if you can't outrun them dude. Your post in every way is directed at a specific target, at least by default ie. the topic and most posts that follow in this thread. Maybe you should have re-read it before getting bent out of shape.   

Atrax 




			
				RazorRipley said:
			
		

> First thing I will address with this quote is; Who is they? I said it sickens me when "people" meaning one of 6 billion inhabitants of our planet. Please do not force your assumptions on me. If I was speaking about someone in general I would of stated that person or persons. and secondly, Why are you tying to put a barrier between me and "Hokes". I dont recall mentioning this person or any other particular anywhere in my original post. I simply said I dont appreciate people charging ridiculous prices. I dont care one flick about what the motivation is, nor do I care to be introduced to the people doing it. Next time you choose to misquote me, and attack my opinions, please do so in PM. Thank you


----------



## Tarantula Lover (Jul 20, 2004)

The most i have spent for one T is $45 for 2.5" Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens.


James


----------



## Mister Internet (Jul 20, 2004)

RazorRipley said:
			
		

> First thing I will address with this quote is; Who is they?


"They" is e-spiderworld, a sole prorprietorship owned by John Hoke, and located in Oklahoma City, MO. 



			
				RazorRipley said:
			
		

> I said it sickens me when "people" meaning one of 6 billion inhabitants of our planet. Please do not force your assumptions on me. If I was speaking about someone in general I would of stated that person or persons.


Right now, out of 6 billion inhabitants of our planet, John Hoke at e-spiderworld is the only one charging $975 for a tarantula... at least, the only one listing it on a readily accessible price list.  When you say it sickens you that people would charge that much for a tarantula, you're referring to them, because they are the only ones charging that much for a tarantula.



			
				RazorRipley said:
			
		

> and secondly, Why are you tying to put a barrier between me and "Hokes". I dont recall mentioning this person or any other particular anywhere in my original post. I simply said I dont appreciate people charging ridiculous prices.


You're certainly free to feel that way.  This is America after all.  However, I never took issue with the fact that you felt that way... I took issue mainly with your assertion that the entity charging $975 (e-spiderworld) for a tarantula was somehow making the claim that they were "helping hobbyists out".  Nowhere on their website nor in any of Eric's replies have they inferred that they are doing this out of some sense of altruism or fostering the hobby. They said they don't want to sell the spider except for a king's ransom... and if someone wishes to pay said king's ransom, they'll deal with them then.  To insinuate that someone would intentionally try to rip someone off and act like they're helping the hobby is a ridiculous sentiment to attribute to a dealer, and I feel obligated to defend reputable dealers from being made to look like they would engage in this type of behavior.



			
				RazorRipley said:
			
		

> I dont care one flick about what the motivation is, nor do I care to be introduced to the people doing it. Next time you choose to misquote me, and attack my opinions, please do so in PM. Thank you


How can one misquote someone by quoting their entire post without modification?

And an opinion posted on a public forum is fair game for scrutiny.  I wasn't attacking your opinion... you have every right to feel that $975 is too much to pay for any spider.  What I was attacking were the inferences that someone who WOULD charge $975 for a spider (and we can only be talking about e-spiderworld here, unless you didn't take the time to read the whole thread and again, they are the only ones actually selling a T for this amount) is guilty of "highway robbery", worthy of intense, probational scrutiny by members of the tarantula hobby, and "unfair" in their pricing (which you accomplished by making the comparison to a dealer with "fair" pricing).  There are too many scumbags in this game to let the reputable dealers take an unwarranted bashing.


----------



## RazorRipley (Jul 20, 2004)

Atrax said:
			
		

> The 900someodd$ spider in question is for sale at ESpiderworld isn't it? That definitely narrows it down below "one of however million inhabitants of this planet" a bit. In fact, it narrows it down to one business. How were you misquoted? Don't rile the bees if you can't outrun them dude. Your post in every way is directed at a specific target, at least by default ie. the topic and most posts that follow in this thread. Maybe you should have re-read it before getting bent out of shape.
> 
> Atrax


Who are you, and why am I so attractive to you? quit fluttering and rolling your eyes at me, I have girlfriend. Besides, youre not my type.  Please dont speak to me again about something that has nothing to do with you. 
Have a nice day.


----------



## MilkmanWes (Jul 20, 2004)

the thought of actually selling the spider aside....

if anything ever happened to the store - fire, theft, flood - they would have to file an insurance claim. Having a listed price for the tarantula in question kind of cinches the value they could be reimbursed for.

Also they become the store with the very expensive spider and even if no one ever buys it. This is a long time used marketing scheme where you become part store part roadside oddity. People check you out just to see it and it helps word of mouth advertising.

I dont know that these things are what they intended, but if I had a T like that in a shop, that would be my game plan.

wes


----------



## pategirl (Jul 20, 2004)

RazorRipley said:
			
		

> Who are you, and why am I so attractive to you? quit fluttering and rolling your eyes at me, I have girlfriend. Besides, youre not my type.  Please dont speak to me again about something that has nothing to do with you.
> Have a nice day.


As I recall, someone's choice of pricing on spiders doesn't have anything to do with you either. Yet, you're still posting about it. If you didn't want replies you should've PM'ed someone or not posted at all. 

I myself have spiders that would take a lot of cash to pry away from me, but if someone had the money, I'd readily sell them the spider.


----------



## 8 leg wonder (Jul 20, 2004)

I think the most I paid for a T was $60 Cdn, it was for a C.huahini, I was a little choked that it turned out to be a male


----------



## Immortal_sin (Jul 20, 2004)

RazorRipley said:
			
		

> Who are you, and why am I so attractive to you? quit fluttering and rolling your eyes at me, I have girlfriend. Besides, youre not my type.  Please dont speak to me again about something that has nothing to do with you.
> Have a nice day.


you're sure into making a nuisance of yourself, aren't you?
when you post things in a public forum, then you are open to criticism...if you feel you can't take it and have to reply in such a childish way, then it's simple...don't post.
To keep this on topic, yes, I agree, $975 IS a rediculous amount. However, there may be possibly SOMEONE SOMEWHERE that would be willing to pay that amount. Why should you care about that?
You, I, and probably nobody on this forum thinks it's worth it...but again, who cares?????


----------



## Henry Kane (Jul 20, 2004)

RazorRipley said:
			
		

> Who are you, and why am I so attractive to you? quit fluttering and rolling your eyes at me, I have girlfriend. Besides, youre not my type.  Please dont speak to me again about something that has nothing to do with you.
> Have a nice day.


That you would take what I said and turn it into a homosexual innuendo speaks volumes about yourself and your level of maturity. <edit> 
How on earth can you be intelligent enough to read/spell but despite the many, many times it's been pointed out to you, be oblivious to the concept of PUBLIC FORUM?!
Don't speak to you? Don't warrant me to do so by a) posting an "exclusive" subject publically (again, that mysterious concept) or b) <edit>

I'm already having a nice day. You apparently are not. Go hug a teddy bear or better yet, go treat yourself to a 900.00$ spider!     

Atrax


----------



## Tony (Jul 21, 2004)

RazorRipley said:
			
		

> Who are you, and why am I so attractive to you? quit fluttering and rolling your eyes at me, I have girlfriend. Besides, youre not my type.  Please dont speak to me again about something that has nothing to do with you.
> Have a nice day.


<edit> $975 is the price. Too high yes, no one if forcing you etc etc.Offer me Super big dollars and I might be tempted to sell a nut too..... Everythings for sale, for a price , goes the old saying....
T


----------



## kellygirl (Jul 21, 2004)

RazorRipley said:
			
		

> Who are you, and why am I so attractive to you? quit fluttering and rolling your eyes at me, I have girlfriend. Besides, youre not my type.  Please dont speak to me again about something that has nothing to do with you.
> Have a nice day.



If you hover your mouse over one of the smileys for a moment, without clicking, you will find that a small message pops up saying what that particular smiley means.  If you hover your mouse over the smiley that Gary used, the message you will see says: "Roll Eyes (Sarcastic)"

Soooo, since it was obvious where Gary's mind was.... I'm left wondering where YOURS was.   And by the way, that smiley is NOT a come on... 

-Kelly

Oh... tarantula content... um, Brachypelma ruhnaui is freakin HOT!


----------



## rknralf (Jul 21, 2004)

I've got to say good things here about e-spiderworld.
I purchased a G. pulchra guaranteed female from John last year for $125 and it is one of my prize spiders, well worth the money and then some.  All of the spiders I've got from John are excellent quality and very healthy.  They additionally are excellent on their refund policy as I had an H. lividum spiderling die in transit and they took care of it immediately.
$975 for a spider seems much, but if it was one I wanted very badly and I could afford it, I would have no problem buying it from e-spiderworld.
Ralph


----------



## RichardDegville (Jul 21, 2004)

Now I dont mean to be rude or say anything bad about American dealers etc 
but you can get Brachypelma ruhnaui (Schmidt 1997) with ease from Germany at very competitive prices So why are they so rare in the usa? most German dealers will be willing to ship to the usa like they are willing to ship to england I cant see a C.I.T.E.S problem if they are captive bred so I honestly dont know what all the fuss is about?


----------



## Aviculariinae (Jul 22, 2004)

Woo hoo my B Smithi over there is worth around $500.  Damn i got to get me more of them.LOL

Ye Americans must have great jobs to be able to afford them prices  

Ah well the spider is worth what your willing to pay  So i dont know why people get so hot bothered about it,its there money,they earned it,so spend it how they see fit!  

Very simple,should,nt take 9 pages to clear that up!


----------



## Randomosity (Jul 22, 2004)

$39.99 (minus taxes) for my B. Smithii (female)


----------



## RichardDegville (Jul 22, 2004)

Now thats not bad adult was it? I didn't know you got taxed on spiders in the U.S?


----------



## Ultimate Instar (Jul 22, 2004)

I've purchased several Ts from John Hoke and the animals have been very healthy and their customer service is excellent.  Admittedly their prices are somewhat high, although if you do some price-comparisons, other dealers may be charging more on some species.  As for the B. ruhnaui, I'd like to know how long it took to raise her to adulthood.  I bought a sling a few months ago and it's quite beautiful but they have a reputation for being a slow growing species.

As for selling a prized specimen, it would take a lot of money to convince me to sell my 4" female P. metallica.  She did give me a hell of a scare, though.  A few days ago, she decided to make a mad dash up and out of her cage, up my arm, into my sleeve and under my shirt, around my back, out of my shirt and ended up on my bare thigh.      I recaptured her successfully but I was seriously worried about her safety (and mine).

Karen N.


----------



## Wadew (Aug 14, 2005)

on tuesday I paid $250.00 for a singapore blue, previously i paid $225.00 in sept.04 for a P.metallica and now when I look at this baby I would not sell it for the world!


----------



## Schlyne (Aug 14, 2005)

$100 C. elegans 0.25" (before discount)
$80  T. gigas adult female
$80  G. pulchra adult female (I am really wishing I hadn't traded her...I'll have to wait for some more slings to show up)
$70 M. robustum around 1 to 1.5" (before discount)

Do I feel they were worth it?  Yes.  

Do I have a more expensive animal? Yes, it's not a T, and I plan on breeding it.


----------



## Big and Hairy (Aug 14, 2005)

I spent around $150 dollars each, shipping and all, on three of my T's: mature female B. Smithi, female A. Genic, and a sub-adult female L. Parahybana.  The most I have seen a T sell for was a mature female B. Ruhnaui on a famous dealer's website that listed for $1,250!  Talk about an expensive spider!


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 15, 2005)

Most was $130 for adult female _E. campestratus_ (pet store)
$100 _B. smithi_ sling
$80 for sub adult male _T. blondi_
$70 _B. emilia_ sling
$65 _G. pulchra _sling
$65 _B. ruhnaui_ sling
$40 female 4.25" _H. maculata_

And I did trade some spiders for a _P. miranda_ whose price was $170.


----------



## David DeVries (Aug 15, 2005)

I have not bought any yet.  Today is the day!  Looking at prices it looks like even slings can be expensive.  However,  most I have considered are captive born from large reputable dealers.  So..1) I know I am getting a pet without diminishing nature. 2) It sounds like tarantulas dont mature overnight so I am buying babies that may have been years in the planning and hours of animal husbandry. Not to mention how many failed attempts for a viable egg sack. 3) I have a resource (the reputable dealer) that can answer many questions from experience. 
As I get more familiar with the hobby-shows-species and make friends here perhaps I will find some of the "great deals or trades" I have read about in this thread. For now it is as many of you have said. There are numerous things that can give something "value".  As long as both parties involved feel good about the purchase then the price was the right one.


----------



## Becca (Aug 15, 2005)

The most Ive paid for a single spider was £22 ($54) for a small B.smithi spiderling, it was the first one I bought so I was new to the hobby and forked out way more than I should have done. I haven't paid any more than thta for a single spider since...
The most I've paid for spiders is £60 for the remains of someones collection, which includes the postage. from that I got the following;
G.chalcothrix 
B.smithi x 3
B.boehmei 
B.albopilosum female
Heterothele villosella x 3
There was something else but I cant remember what it was  :?


----------



## Imegnixs_Cinder (Aug 15, 2005)

Most I ever paid was £25 for sub adult Aphonopelma Seemani sex unknown and £25 for a large female G. rosea, I usually just buy them when they are very small and raise them myself.


----------



## Crunchie (Aug 15, 2005)

adult female B.klaasi = £20  
adult female G.rosea = £20
adult male G.rosea = £20 (pet shop)


----------



## Midnightcowboy (Aug 15, 2005)

The most I've paid is £65 for a 7" female L. Parahybana. I thought I got a pretty good deal there. The rest of my spiders and scorps have been pretty good value:

G. Rosea adult female, £15
Red Trapdoor (Gorgyrella sp.) £18.99
E. Pachypus 2.5"  £8

P. Imperator massive female £16
H. Arizonensis £20


----------



## Czalz (Aug 15, 2005)

$250 for a 7+ yr old B. Smithi, and not at all ashamed. I bought her because she was the biggest, and healthiest looking smithi I had ever seen. She is 6 inches if you just set her down, if she spreads her legs a little she's an easy 6 1/2 inches. 
     I don't feel bad about spending this much on her because I also know the guy who raised her since she was a small juvy(when he got her), and he fed her regularly and cared well for her the entire time.
  I actually feel like I got a great deal. I only paid $250 dollars for 7 yrs of his care and devotion to this particular spider.

           There have been some good arguments going both ways on this topic, but I have a little different view perhaps. I think we could all admit that collecting t's is somewhat addictive, and most of us who do collect them intend to remain in the hobby indefinitely. With that said, I think we should consider the new people in the hobby (the ones more likely to pay 900+ for a t) as  the future of the hobby, and not as idiots we can take advantage of. Personally, if I were going to sell any spider for $900, I would always charge that price for that size of that species of spider indefinitely. The reason for this is because that newbie i sold that t to might become the next biggest t dealer at some point, and realize I took him to the cleaners, and hate me for it.(so much for keeping any ties with that guy)This would be especially bad if that newbie saw me selling the same size and species of t later for $200. Even if circumstances didn't reach this extreme, the outcome of dramatically fluxuating prices would be worse than just keeping a really high price all the time IMO.

       As for e-spiderworld, I personally have bought many t's from there, and they're pretty good guys to do business with.


----------



## Gesticulator (Aug 15, 2005)

What species was $975???
My most colstly T is my female Grammostola actaeon. I think I paid $165 for her.


----------



## Tony (Aug 15, 2005)

Gesticulator said:
			
		

> What species was $975???
> My most colstly T is my female Grammostola actaeon. I think I paid $165 for her.


Did you read the entire thread??????? Its mentioned about 1 billion times, and NO I wont tell you
T


----------



## The_Monk (Aug 15, 2005)

I paid £17.50 for a P. Regalis about 3" in size, that was my most expensive. I buy slings at cheap prices and sit and wait for them to grow up! I like the surprise of male or female lol!


----------



## king7 (Aug 15, 2005)

£100 on a 7" female T.blondi,with tank.


----------



## Gesticulator (Aug 15, 2005)

tony said:
			
		

> Did you read the entire thread??????? Its mentioned about 1 billion times, and NO I wont tell you
> T


OUCH shame on me!!!! I did respond impulsively. 
Now having read the thread maybe I can redeem myself :8o  The G actaeon I purchased for $165 was originally listed for something like $265. I did ask the dealer why she was so expensive and it was because he had planned to breed her, but would sell her if he got the price. It turned out he got a larger female of the species, and then sold the former to me. 

Maybe it would be a better idea, if the dealer really doesn't want to sell unless he gets the small fortune he asks for, would be to list the tarantula as "call for price"...or something like that...and the potential buyer could have a discussion with the dealer. Whatever the reason, being that one would profit greatly from breeding the T or the dealer doesn't really want to let it go, or it's indeed for insurance purposes...On the sellers part, they can ask for that price (which last I looked was $1250), but no one HAS to buy it.


----------



## Beccas_824 (Aug 15, 2005)

The most i have paid thus far would have to be my M. robustum sling-70$ not inluding shipping It was shipped with 4 other T's so if you do the math-5  slings at about 25$ for shipping, that would even out to 5 $ per sling to ship, hence making it, 75 with shipping. (everyones math lesson for the day!)
If i had more money to spend on T's, i would be wiling to pay  alot more for some speices. Also, there is the qaulity over qaunity matter. What is more important/ having hundreds of slings or having a handful of a few rarer adult species? I think there are a lot of factors invloved when deciding how much you would/could spent on a T.


----------



## Catherine (Aug 15, 2005)

I won't buy stupidly priced spiders on principle. Probably why I seem to have so many slings.  Although I do have several sp on my list which I would go above and beyond to get hold of.

Highest price I have paid so far was 40.00 pounds for an adult female
B boehmei, i fell in love


----------



## nightbreed (Aug 15, 2005)

Most I've paid is £45 for an adult B.emilia, but I'd pay more for a T I really wanted, I was going to pay £80 for a Singapore blue sling but the fates conspired against me 

Whoa £40 for an adult female boehmei is a pretty good price, I've seen boehmei slings going for £20 plus


----------



## The_Monk (Aug 15, 2005)

Beccas_824 said:
			
		

> If i had more money to spend on T's, i would be wiling to pay  alot more for some speices. Also, there is the qaulity over qaunity matter. What is more important/ having hundreds of slings or having a handful of a few rarer adult species? I think there are a lot of factors invloved when deciding how much you would/could spent on a T.


What about rare slings and watching them grow and blossom! lol Slings is usually the only way I get the species I want at a reasonable price.


----------



## Nick_schembri (Aug 15, 2005)

Here in Malta, if I find any T for sale, I consider myself lucky. So obviously prices are sky high and supply is very low. Most I paid so far was about 122 usd for a 1.5" B.emilia. Second would be my adult female G.rosea at around 80 usd.
Any exotics are expensive here, being an island with strict shipping rules. Not a T, but my common Boa constrictor cost around 440 usd.


----------



## Beccas_824 (Aug 15, 2005)

The_Monk said:
			
		

> What about rare slings and watching them grow and blossom! lol Slings is usually the only way I get the species I want at a reasonable price.


I like watching slings gorw too, and until I'm rich (which will be never I'm sure)I'll hvae to mostly stick to slings as well. i get very impatient though sometimes wishing mine would get bigger faster!
Any your right-you could pay 100-200$ for a rare sling versus 500-1000$ for an adult.(this was just a theorectical example) of course, an adult has a higher chance of living and is probably sexed, whereas a sling has a higher chance of dying and maybe the wrong sex you wantted.


----------



## evilarachnid (Aug 15, 2005)

I spent $125 on my C. Crawshayi.
Also my P. Ornata was $150 with tank, both of the T's are Female and 5''.


----------



## Schlyne (Aug 15, 2005)

I was talking to a tarantula dealer once and he was telling me about the price of a P. smithi.  I wish I could remember the price.  It's the one pokie they don't have and somebody else bought it before they could get it.  If I recall correctly, it was an adult female.


----------



## Henry Kane (Aug 15, 2005)

Schlyne said:
			
		

> I was talking to a tarantula dealer once and he was telling me about the price of a P. smithi.  I wish I could remember the price.  It's the one pokie they don't have and somebody else bought it before they could get it.  If I recall correctly, it was an adult female.


For an adult female P. smithi? I bet it was close in price to the specimen that this thread began over. 

Gary


----------



## AfterTheAsylum (Aug 15, 2005)

I paid 350 for an adult female blondi.  that is my max.  If you want to see high prices, look at <edit> site.


----------



## Satanika (Aug 15, 2005)

Soulsick said:
			
		

> If you want to see high prices, look at <edit> site.


This was already previously addressed in this thread. Starting with this post:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=274507&postcount=101

Did you read the whole thread before posting? 


Debby


----------



## arachnoking1234 (Oct 2, 2005)

45$ 1/2 b.emilia i know expenseve but i needed a mexican and it was pet store prices :8o


----------



## lta3398 (Oct 2, 2005)

$99 plus tax, so it was about $105, for my blondi, she was 8" at the time, she is now 9". Don't think it was too bad of a price, she is a beaut!


----------



## syndicate (Oct 2, 2005)

1000 dollars is alot for a spider..but if i wanted it that bad who knows i have spent that much money on alot of other things


----------



## jeffh_x (Oct 2, 2005)

lets see...

US$92 for 3" smithi
around US$30 each for both my cyriopagopus sp blues(BARGAIN!)
US$34 for fasciatum
US$28 for e. pachypus
US$18 for a. avic
US$4 for h. lividum(BARGAIN)
US$47 for b. boehmei
US$21 for p. lugardi

i got the sp blues cheap because they thought it was c. shieodtei...after a couple of molts... walahhh

pretty good deals i think..


----------



## RVS (Oct 2, 2005)

$90 for a T. blondi.
I'm going to be spending $70 on a 1.5" Megaphobema robustum sling this week, unless I can find a better deal.


----------



## DanHalen (Oct 2, 2005)

£85 on a subadult female Theraphosa Apophysis.


----------



## Jaygnar (Oct 2, 2005)

I paid $100 for my adult female G.Pulchra. Since I knew she was an adult and I knew she was guaranteed female, and I LLLLLOOOOOOVVE my little pulchie-wulchie    I thought it was a steal.  

Oh and I think that if I were to have a $900+ spider for sale in my store, I think the advantages would be multi-faceted. 1.Your store gets publicity as being "The store with the super expensive spider" I mean how many of you have already gone to the website to see this amazingly pricey beastie? 2. There is always the chance that somebody with a lot of cash and no patience will want the thing because "what could ever be better?" I mean mayme P.Diddy will buy it and have custom made bling and a leash made for it so he can take it to the grammys. 3. Insurance purposes. 4.Personal amusement of the seller "I wonder if any body would pay $975 for a T ?"  

It just goes on and on. I mean I think that if he wants to ask any price for any spider that's his perogative. If anyone wants to pay that price, thats their option. No use puzzling over it. I mean if it bothers some people that much, why notdrop the guy an E-mail and see what he's thinking. Just my opinion.
Also,yes I know that many of the reasons stated in my reply are mentioned earlier in this thread. Credit for those ideas goes to their respective posters.


----------



## Steve Nunn (Oct 2, 2005)

The most I've paid for a spider, $200.00 in fuel, 30 odd box thorns (about 1 "long) embedded in my back (after I lost my grip on the pick axe and fell straight onto the damn bush), heat exhaustion, one severe bull ant bite on my ass and one bitching blister from the intense digging to get that spider. Got her though. Come to think of it, she was a plain brown tarantula, I think I'd of preferred to pay 1000.00 for a nice blue one now I contemplate it. LOL

I could tell you about a 700.00 trip involving two spiders, but it just gets worse


----------



## fscorpion (Oct 2, 2005)

In my country you can't find almost any tarantula species, and if you do prices are sky high. I have been offered Pandinus imperator for 65$! fortunately, there are many nice and friendly breeders in Europe...


----------



## Wolfy72 (Oct 2, 2005)

250 $ for a 4 inch B.Boehemi


----------



## usumbaraboy (Oct 2, 2005)

the most i sent was on a red knee which was $120 cnd i think but im not spending anything over 100$ unless its a really rare t or a garented female.


----------



## fangsalot (Oct 2, 2005)

60$ female m. robustum!! (i pay wholesale)hehehe


----------



## Tony (Oct 2, 2005)

So thats what, $180-$225 retail...even WC perhaps ?


----------



## David_F (Oct 3, 2005)

I almost joined the ranks of those who spent a lot of money on a spider.  Almost picked up a 4" female B. smithi for $35 this past weekend.  Good thing I came to my senses.  I don't know how to justify spending that much on a bug. 

Most I've spent so far is $30 for a 6" female H. gigas.


----------



## arachnoking1234 (Oct 5, 2005)

priZZ said:
			
		

> So far 95 Euro for X. immanis, subadult female.
> 
> But I hope in the near future I'll become a Cyriopagopus spec. "blue"...


you will become 1


----------



## Jasonic (Oct 6, 2005)

hmmm.. spent alot on some fine stuff over the years.  Most expensive would have to be my huge 9"+ female Parahybana.  Docile sweet, and cost me ~125.   Around the same as that would be probably a CB adult female GBB.  Also, my adult female B.Epicurineum was pruchased for around this price too.  Various Adults around 125-150 over the years probably.

Come to think of it...I probably have near 4k worth of T's.  Most of the 120+ individuals bought as juveniles, and grown up to adulthood.

Certainly the most i've spent on any hobby...except maybe the home theater, lol

-j


----------



## Waryur (Oct 6, 2005)

I just talked the guy at petco down from $25 to $20 for an OBT!! i was so proud.... until i got home and my 5 Inch P. Murinus escaped...fricken dude slid the lid off. So now i am looking alll over for him but i have very low hopes 

i guess i might add, any way of caputring an escaped Murinus that you are pretty sure is in the floor boards....and should i be putting garlic around my bed so i can sleep tight?


----------



## dangerprone69 (Oct 6, 2005)

Waryur said:
			
		

> I just talked the guy at petco down from $25 to $20 for an OBT!! i was so proud.... until i got home and my 5 Inch P. Murinus escaped...fricken dude slid the lid off. So now i am looking alll over for him but i have very low hopes
> 
> i guess i might add, any way of caputring an escaped Murinus that you are pretty sure is in the floor boards....and should i be putting garlic around my bed so i can sleep tight?


Call in the exterminators . . .  ;P


----------



## Beccas_824 (Oct 6, 2005)

Waryur said:
			
		

> I just talked the guy at petco down from $25 to $20 for an OBT!! i was so proud.... until i got home and my 5 Inch P. Murinus escaped...fricken dude slid the lid off. So now i am looking alll over for him but i have very low hopes
> 
> i guess i might add, any way of caputring an escaped Murinus that you are pretty sure is in the floor boards....and should i be putting garlic around my bed so i can sleep tight?


Uhhh...I don't think garlic will do the trick. Afteral, its not a vampire!


----------



## HaloMiles (Oct 6, 2005)

My most expensive is my recent acquisition of a B. Smithi spiderling at $90.00 Canadian.  She herself was worth about $30.00, having a damaged leg, but it was the import and shipping tax that upped the price.  My whole "collection" of four stands at this:

B. Smithi - $90.00
A. Avic - $60.00
G. Rosea - $30.00
A. Seemani - $30.00

I spoil them so much.


----------



## HaloMiles (Oct 6, 2005)

In the floor boards?  Most likely on the floor itself, but you never know.  It can't have gotten very far, most tarantulas usually don't.


----------



## pwilfort (Oct 7, 2005)

$26 on a female Smithi about 5 years ago, best deal ever I think! Picture of her on my pic here. every one loves Dorothy! Right Terri?
  Also  <edit> a  Briz. black from Krazy 8's "best place to buy T's at."


----------



## Waryur (Oct 7, 2005)

just saw <edit> a T priced even higher than your pitifull 975.... 

Brachypelma baumgarteni, Mexican Orangebeauty, 5", $1000 Guarenteed Female

i think thats a little nuts but if you got the dough to drop....


----------



## Niloticus (Oct 7, 2005)

The most I have ever spent was $100 for a Megaphobema Robustum. It's still alive, thank the Lord. Don't know if I would spend any more than that. One bad molt and it could be history. 

Niloticus


----------



## fangsalot (Oct 7, 2005)

was that M. ROBUSTUM unsexed??


----------



## AfterTheAsylum (Oct 7, 2005)

$380 for a female T. blondi
$220 for Xenesthis immanis sling
$150 for a female P. regalis
$125 for a P. antinous sling


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 22, 2007)

bump a fun thread


i think i spent ~$100 for a female P. regalis

what has two-ish years done to the hobby?


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 22, 2007)

I got a 6" female _P.ornata _ for $60.  It was in premolt too, and is now 7"+
Thanks again, you know who you are! Thats the best deal I ever got, the worst I would say is $35 for _Grammostola rosea_.


----------



## Nitibus (Aug 22, 2007)

I paid $ 80.00 for a confirmed female juvie A Genic that later turned out to be a male !


----------



## MasamuneX7 (Aug 22, 2007)

Just paid $120 (not including shipping) for an adult female A. versicolor. This is the most I've ever spent on any invert.


----------



## sick4x4 (Aug 22, 2007)

i've paid 200 plus for sexed females..which to me wasn't that bad..but i have seen M.balfouri or sexed P.metallicas go for something in the neighborhood of 1000 plus...and there are several pampho's that are in the 600 plus...sooo with every year there seems to be the new next big thing lol....


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Aug 22, 2007)

its funny to look through a thread i posted on a few years back and see that i said "i don't think i'd ever pay more than $70 on a T." 

hehehe my opinions do seem to change with time.  once i get a real job i want to get into breeding so i'm sure i'd be willing to pay decent money for a female of a species i'd really want to try my hand at starting a breeding project for.  

i used to think it was silly to buy adult t's but i can see some wisdom in buying some sub-adults or adult females of something you really want.  considering how long it takes t's to grow and how there is no guarantee your slings will grow up the right sex.


----------



## stonemantis (Aug 22, 2007)

I've bought whole collections for less than $975.00. My advice would be to buy 2-3 spiderlings of the desired species in hopes of getting a female and loan out the males for breeding loans. Patience will save $$$ in the long run.


----------



## Drachenjager (Aug 22, 2007)

WYSIWYG said:


> Ok, I gotta know...
> 
> What's the most you've spent for a tarantula?
> 
> ...


I would give  $1,000 for an A. hentzi before id give $.01 for any cat...


----------



## cheetah13mo (Aug 22, 2007)

I've paid 225.00 for a P. matallica sling and 99.00 for an 8 1/2 female T. blondi. Everything else was under 60 each.


----------



## JColt (Aug 22, 2007)

975 bucks! It better be female and drop 1000 rare slings for that!


----------



## bushbuster (Aug 24, 2007)

Anybody that spends $975 on a spider needs Arachnononanon! So far for me, $80 M robustum, L parahybana FREE, and WHAT a FREEBIE!


----------



## bushbuster (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh yeah, and the $80 M robustum is a backspinnin black belt 5 incher...a pet hole, but ya gotta love her


----------



## Lady_Shadowlily (Aug 24, 2007)

L_L said:


> The $975-spider is a Brachypelma ruhnaui, right?
> In Germany I paid about $30 for a subadult female.  ;P
> 
> My most expensive T' was an adult Xenesthis sp. "blau" female. $110.


If it really is a Brachypelma ruhnaui, I'd like to know--I have one...


----------



## speedreader (Aug 24, 2007)

$320 (US) for p.metallica sling.


----------



## LimaMikeSquared (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't think it matters what people charge for their spiders, it's up to the person buying to decide if that particular spider is worth that much to them.

The most I spent money wise was 120 euros for a female G.Pulchra which was sent to me from Germany to the Uk. She is worth every penny, and is not for sale at any price. The most EXPENSIVE one to me was my first spider a B.albopilosa sling which was £12! from a pet shop, and Lee from the Spider shop was giving them away like Smarties to every one at the BTS show this year! But I was still pleased with it, after all, it opened the door to a great new hobby.


----------



## jeff1962 (Aug 24, 2007)

I just spent 120.00(plus shipping) for a CB , 4 inch female Chaco Gold knee.Beautiful T and well worth the evestment as far as I am concerned.I would pay more than that for a T , if it was what I was looking for at the time.I feel that most T.s are not over priced when you think about how long it took a female chaco to get that big for instance.


----------



## Lucara (Aug 25, 2007)

My 3 most expensive T's:

4" female G. pulchra $320 (the first one I had seen in months so I jumped on it)
1" P. metallica $150
1" P. metallica $190

Everything else was below $100.


----------



## robbie (Aug 25, 2007)

I can understand the wisdom in buying the T's you want as an adult or sub-adult.



stonemantis said:


> buy 2-3 spiderlings of the desired species in hopes of getting a female and loan out the males for breeding loans. Patience will save $$$ in the long run.


but this is the route i have chosen to go for the most part, but then I am willing and able to put in the time it will take to raise and breed my T's.

But as for the most expensive T that I have aquired I would have to say it would be my newist addition my P. Eunice $65 plus $35 in shipping.  to be honest I am not sure how much i would put my cap at, I guess it just depends on how baddly i want the T in question.

P.S. P. Eunice rocks!!! quick on the draw;P


----------



## tin man (Aug 29, 2007)

The most Ive ever spent on a tarantula was 35$ for a 3 1/2 inch A. avicularia


----------



## C_Strike (Aug 29, 2007)

£145 - Moncentropus balfouri


----------



## OldHag (Aug 29, 2007)

stonemantis said:


> My advice would be to buy 2-3 spiderlings of the desired species in hopes of getting a female and loan out the males for breeding loans. Patience will save $$$ in the long run.


I bought 5 B. boehmei. ALL were male   I finally just bought a guaranteed female.  

I spent 180 on an adult female A. braunshauseni


----------



## Aragorn (Aug 29, 2007)

The most I've ever spent was on my pinktoed (_A. avicularia_) and my _B. smithi_ sling.  The pinktoed cost me over $24, and the _B. smithi _ sling was over $30.  I however paid only $20 for two adult female T's, a 9 year old _G. rosea _ and _B. smithi_.  Someone didn't want them anymore, so he gave them to me for free plus the price of shipping and handling.


----------

